#ubuntu-translators 2011-10-17
<artnay> mdke: ping
<mdke> artnay: (In case I'm not around at the moment, please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I get back)
<artnay> mdke: so there were changes to ubuntu-docs (probably corrections, not likely additions). is there a way (in translation page UI) to see which strings were added? wiki style diff is probably what I'm looking for
<kelemengabor> artnay: I don't think we have anything like this
<artnay> kelemengabor: I'll file a bug against LP then.
<artnay> kelemengabor: should have known there already was one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/197891
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 197891 in launchpad "translations are not version controlled (affects: 2) (heat: 11)" [Low,Triaged]
<artnay> how is that marked low? ;)
<kelemengabor> :(
<kelemengabor> LP Translations development doesn't looks like a high priority task, sadly
<artnay> kelemengabor: indeed
<artnay> translatewiki, transifex, rosetta, pootle... all have their weak points.
<artnay> kelemengabor: anyways, I added my 2 cents there. maybe someday.
#ubuntu-translators 2011-10-18
<mdke> artnay: I don't know if you can do this through the Launchpad Translations interface, this is a question probably for the Launchpad developers. However one way to do this is to look at revisions to the pot file in our bzr branch
<mdke> artnay: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-docs/oneiric/changes?filter_file_id=ubuntuhelp.pot-20110503072936-b25cviz4wq12g9ne-35
<mdke> artnay: see revisions 58 and 59
<mdke> artnay: if your language is fully translated, the amendments will appear as new strings to translate
<artnay> mdke: sure, thanks. I figured that out yesterday but having versioning on the actual Rosetta interface would be a huge plus. at least bzr diff view is better than nothing.
<kelemengabor> dpm: ping
<dpm> hey kelemengabor
<kelemengabor> what's your opinion about bug #877461 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877461 in ubuntu-translations "Dist Upgrade displays wrong version number in GB English (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877461
<dpm> looking...
<dpm> kelemengabor, I think what you are suggesting makes sense (contact mvo to do an export). However, will an export+upload do or do we need a new langpack? Are the update-manager translations handled in the package or in the language packs?
<kelemengabor> both! :)
<kelemengabor> the normal UI is in the langpacks
<kelemengabor> however, when you want to upgrade your previous release, it will download a tarball
<kelemengabor> with the new release of the dist-upgrade tool
<kelemengabor> this one contains translations
<kelemengabor> so a new build is needed
<dpm> I see, so we can get away with just an export, I guess?
<kelemengabor> it was created today for bug #873905, but with this severe mistranslation in en_GB
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873905 in update-manager (Ubuntu Precise) (and 3 other projects) "Update-manager not using current translations during upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873905
<dpm> yeah, I remember having seen it
<kelemengabor> so basically, we should not release this proposed package, but redo it - if mvo is okay with it
<dpm> kelemengabor, I think that's the way to go, yes.
<kelemengabor> okay, pinged him on ubuntu-devel
<dpm> cool, thanks kelemengabor
#ubuntu-translators 2011-10-19
<dpm> good morning all
<kelemengabor> artnay: the "untranslated Ubuntu Desktop Guide string" problem lives on here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=662188
<ubot4> Gnome bug 662188 in yelp.m4 "Some navigational links appear untranslated" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<kelemengabor> this was a time-consuming, evil bug :(
 * dpm hugs kelemengabor
<kelemengabor> dpm: wait, maybe it is because of an obsolete software version
<kelemengabor> dpm: yep, it is because of the old version :(((
<kelemengabor> what do we use to build the Ubuntu package and template?
<dpm_> kelemengabor, on the ubuntu docs or on yelp?
<dpm_> on ubuntu-docs it's a custom shell script
<dpm_> with intltool
<kelemengabor> strange, this build log says itstool 1.1.0 is used: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/82096499/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.ubuntu-docs_11.10.4_BUILDING.txt.gz
<kelemengabor> dpm_: how is that?
<dpm_> I'm not sure, but I need to run now, I've got my first UOW session in a few minutes and I still need to prepare the second one afterwards :)
<kelemengabor> okay
#ubuntu-translators 2011-10-20
<yaron-heb> Hey Guys!
<yaron-heb> I need some help with Software Center
<yaron-heb> I can't determine the usage of the string: Top Rated %s
<yaron-heb> Anyone familiar?
<head_victim> I'm not certain but it sounds like the highest rated software?
<yaron-heb> I think we are talking about a category
<head_victim> Where %s is either a number of software (eg top 10 or top 20) or it could be category, eg top rated games or top rated internet programs
<yaron-heb> I was thinking about the category option... In Hebrew it matters
<head_victim> Ah sorry, I'd suggest confirming it on the mailing list if no one else is able to tell you for certain
<yaron-heb> Already did, two weeks ago ☺
<head_victim> Can you link me to the string? I'll try to compare it to my language (we're english based)
<yaron-heb> Of course, just a sec
<geirha> When you choose the Games category, there'll be a section titled "Top Rated Games". Probably that one.
<head_victim> geirha: that's what I was thinking but wasn't 100%
<geirha> Looking at the code, it does appear to be it.
<yaron-heb> Great, thank you!
<dpm> yaron-heb, I think I filed a bug about it, just a sec...
<dpm> yaron-heb, bug 868971
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 868971 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""Top Rated %s" string needs a translator comment (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868971
<dpm> the %s means 'category'
<yaron-heb> dpm: Thanks! This is exactly how I translated it...
<dpm> excellent :)
<Jessica_Lily> Hey dpm you heard anything else about na'vi?
<dpm> head_victim, around?
<andrejz> hello dpm! just wanted to let you know I am very busy (working abroad) so I am not much on IRC but I am reachable and responsive via email
<dpm> hi andrejz, thanks for letting me know. How's life? Did you get a job abroad?
<andrejz> it's temporary (visitor reasearcher) - about 6 months
<dpm> nice, and where are you based now?
<andrejz> near Helsinki
<dpm> oh cool
<dpm> and cold :)
<andrejz> I prefer cold to hot (as long as it's not below -25°C)
<dpm> :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-10-22
<andrejz> hello
<andrejz> kelemengabor do you possibly know where do the strings to choose time zone (in the installer) come from?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: no idea :(
<andrejz> it's not debian-installer or ubiquity
<kelemengabor> it uses some "new" system
<kelemengabor> we had bug 645093 about the city names not being entirely translated
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 645093 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "City name appears in English (affects: 2) (heat: 3)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645093
<sagaci> I currently run the en_AU translation teams for the ubuntu and launchpad side of things... would it be sound to add one team as a subteam to the other, say the LP team to the Ubuntu team so that when someone joins the Ubuntu team, they'll be able be auto added to the LP team and be ready to translate from both sides?
<sagaci> or even just to consolidate membership and mailing lists
<andrejz> @sagci that can be easily done
<andrejz> sagaci
<andrejz> in slovenian we have exactly the same situation
<andrejz> if you are in Ubuntu team you are also in the LP team
<sagaci> It's just that I wanted to see what other teams were doing and just checking this wasn't a disaster idea
<kelemengabor> andrejz: but these city names we have in 11.10, are certainly not the old ones: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/pix/locations.png
<andrejz> in our case it works ok
<andrejz> because people who know how to translate ubuntu also know how to translate other packages
<andrejz> and it decreases the amount of resources taken as we are a small team, so we don't want to duplicate
<sagaci> I don't see any disadvantages with it - I'll send an email to our list to gauge interest
<sagaci> I'm with en_AU, so it's not incredibly mind-blowing translation :)
<andrejz> on the launchpad team page you should have a button "add one of my teams"
<andrejz> @kelemengabor: i would like to fix one string and i don't know where to do it ;)
<sagaci> what's the string
<kelemengabor> andrejz: perhaps it is in the iso-3166 domain? that seems to be used: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/ubiquity/precise/view/head:/ubiquity/tz.py
<kelemengabor> but you better do it upstream, in the Translation Project
<andrejz> ok, thanks kelemngabor
<head_victim> sagaci: I am responding in email, I'm not certain what team you want subbing off the other team.
<head_victim> andrejz: is the Ubuntu team a member of the Launchpad translation team or vice versa? To me making the Ubuntu team a member of the Launchpad team seems the most logical
<andrejz> yes
<andrejz> Ubuntu member is also a member of Launchpad
<head_victim> Just checking
<andrejz> we also have one member who is Launchpad team only ;)
<head_victim> andrejz: yeah that makes sense, if you make the launchpad team a member of the Ubuntu team that would be a bit odd I think?
<andrejz> I think so to
<andrejz> people might want to work on Launchpad for project X, which they adore and don't want to translate Ubuntu or be associated with it
<head_victim> andrejz: yep, exactly the use case I'm thinking of
<andrejz> on the other hand Ubuntu translators very often translate some other programs in Launhpad so it makes sense
<head_victim> sagaci: is that what you're thinking or have I got it the wrong way around?
<andrejz> and if they like Ubuntu they are usually also OK with LP
<head_victim> andrejz: yep, just like Ubuntu is a project on the Launchpad site, the Ubuntu translation should be a member of the Launchpad team.
<andrejz> exactly
<sagaci> sorry, just away from the computer for a bit, I had it the other way around, assuming that the Ubuntu team would be the focus, translated packages being the supported ones from main, whereas the Launchpad team being all the other fragments everywhere else :/
<sagaci> but if it's more logical to do it that way, either way is fine
<head_victim> sagaci: I just know we'll have someone who wants to translate something that doesn't want to be a part of Ubuntu. It's bound to happen. I can't imagine anything the other way though as Ubuntu is already on Launchpad.
#ubuntu-translators 2011-10-23
<trijntje> What is the procedure for getting upstream translations for packages in universe into ubuntu?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-10-15
<ganges> hello, any translators from Indian languages, in particular kannada?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-10-17
<trijntje> I've noticed that the live system (for quantal) has a lot more untranslated strings than the installed system. What could be the cause of this? I don't think this was the case with precise
<dpm> hi trijntje, with which language? Only a handful of the language packs are in the live system, the others need to be installed from the net
<trijntje> dpm: the language is dutch, but I seem to recall that the live system for precise did contain more translations, for simple things like 'Home folder'
<dpm> trijntje, it might be, I don't remember exactly how the 'Home folder' is translated in the live CD, but in any case, if anything is translated in languages for which the langpacks are not installed on the live cd, it's out of sheer luck, so I don't think it's a regression :)
<trijntje> dpm: good to know it's not a regression. I suddenly noticed all the missing translations, so I got a bit worried. But I guess I wasn't paying attention before ;)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-10-18
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, if you've got some time, do you think you could look at bug 855144 ? You've submitted fix there, but someone on the desktop team was asking if the patches could be combined into one.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 855144 in Ubuntu Translations "GNOME Color Manager localizations are not shipped" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855144
<kelemengabor> dpm: not this week, I'm at the LibreOffice conference right now
<kelemengabor> maybe later
<dpm> kelemengabor, no worries, have fun at the conference!
<kelemengabor> dpm: also while at LO: if you right click on the Launcher icons of LO programs in quetzal, are the "New X" items untranslated for you too?
<dpm> kelemengabor, bummer, they are indeed :(
#ubuntu-translators 2013-10-19
<sasa84> hello
<UbuPhillup> hi
<sasa84> i have 2 questions... i don't know if it's a bug or something else
<sasa84> first one is about the translation ob bluetooth (on panel)
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0wz80l3bf60moz0/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-10-19%2008%3A44%3A38.png
<sasa84> visible is not translated... i'm looking for that string, but i can't find it
<sasa84> it's odd that we haven't translated it (yet)
<UbuPhillup> which lang?
<sasa84> slovenian
<UbuPhillup> can you finde it here https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/indicator-bluetooth/+pots/indicator-bluetooth/
<sasa84> i've already searched, but it's not there
<UbuPhillup> yeah, hmm, let me see if its translated into german
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> i'm talking about ubuntu 13.10
<UbuPhillup> yeah
<UbuPhillup> i can not see the whole indicator in my vm
<sasa84> ok, tnx anyway
<UbuPhillup> sasa84: i think bluethooth dont work with vm, so yeah maybe its a bug
<sasa84> UbuPhillup, what about when you press "super key"? https://www.dropbox.com/s/gjkjim2rv5iny1a/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-10-19%2014%3A15%3A57.png
<UbuPhillup> sasa84: its not translated
<sasa84> there must be few bugs here... because some things are not translated
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jkcnw9q4mptekh1/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-10-19%2014%3A25%3A30.png
<UbuPhillup> sasa84: yeah not translated here too
<UbuPhillup> sasa84: write a bug-report about that and also use the images
<UbuPhillup> and send me the like to it if you're done ;)
<sasa84> ok, i will UbuPhillup :)
<sasa84> tnx ;)
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<olbi> hi guys
<olbi> who is responsible for adding Polish translators to their group? :)
#ubuntu-translators 2017-10-21
<scootergrisen> Where can i find/translate this string: "Please remove the installation medium, then press ENTER:"? Can bee seen efter installation before reboot
<scootergrisen> And this string from the installer: "Install third-party softwarea for graphics and Wi-Fi hardware, MP3 and other media"
<scootergrisen> How do i download all files for one languages from launchpad?
